# Dosing Flourish Products Exclusively



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I was looking at a Fertilizing regime with Flourish Trace, Nitrogen, Potassium, and Phosphorous. I was curious if anyone has been to SeaChem's website and viewed their Plant Dosing chart, and if anyone follows that chart? I noticed that they suggest a 5% water change every week, but I have seen many people go for a 30-50% change weekly. If anyone has input on any of these questions, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Seachem's Dosing Chart is aimed towards low to medium light tanks. In such tanks people don't need to change that much water because they actually rely on the accumulating NO3, PO4 and K to fertilize their plants. While in high light tanks, nutrients become lean fast and need to be replenished every week at most. The reason people change 50% of their water every week is to reset their nutrient levels, and thus they can just add the necessary nutrient levels without having to use test kits.


----------



## eddtango (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a high light tank,50 gal with 192 watt coralife 6700k cf bulbs. Is it safe to dose iron and nitrate everday? Everytime I test the water, the iron and nitrate always tested negative,I want to raise up the iron and nitrate level in my tank. I use Seachem's Flourish,Potassium,Iron,Nitrate and Phosporus,is it enough to dose once or twice a week?


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

Raul-7

So with respect to the dosing chart, if you have a high light tank, do you still follow Seachem's recommendations for fertilizing, and then do a 50% water change instead of the 5%?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> So with respect to the dosing chart, if you have a high light tank, do you still follow  Seachem's recommendations for fertilizing, and then do a 50% water change instead of the 5%?


 You may want to pose the question directly to Seachem. They have a forum here in the sponsors area and are usually very reponsive.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

robitreef said:


> Raul-7
> 
> So with respect to the dosing chart, if you have a high light tank, do you still follow Seachem's recommendations for fertilizing, and then do a 50% water change instead of the 5%?


You would need to double or even triple the recommended dosing. That's why I recommend you dose macros(N-P-K) dry, and Greg Watson has the best prices anywhere if you're interested in doing that. For traces and Fe, you should use Flourish and Flourish Iron.


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

You state the macros that Greg Watson has are dry. Are these products mixed with water and then administered as a solution, or do you add them with measuring spoons directly into the tank?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I add the ferts dry to a small container, add some water, shake, then add it to the tank. This seems to be easier for me. Some like to make a standard solution. Just do which ever way is easier/more convenient for you. It doesn't really matter one way or the other as long as you get them into the tank!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> You would need to double or even triple the recommended dosing. That's why I recommend you dose macros(N-P-K) dry, and Greg Watson has the best prices anywhere if you're interested in doing that. For traces and Fe, you should use Flourish and Flourish Iron.


I have suspected lately that this might be the way to go for my tank, which is a setup similar to eddtango's (see above).

I think the CSM + B might be giving me some problems.

I wonder what proper dosing would look like with Flourish (not Fluorish Trace?) and Flourish Iron. Raul, do you use this method? How do you go about it?


----------

